
US throws away 3,500 donated kidneys every year with 93,000 on the wait list - jaden
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/26/health/thousands-of-kidneys-thrown-away/index.html
======
lucb1e
This CNN title is rather unhelpful. Some answers I found in the article:

\- 3500 is 20%

> There are several other reasons a kidney would be discarded. It could be in
> bad shape, there could be an abnormal biopsy on the organ, or some other
> physical issues. But there are also financial and regulatory reasons that
> they get discarded. An older kidney or one with comorbidities costs more to
> transplant, because a patient is hospitalized longer and it takes a patient
> longer to recover.

> the overly stringent and restrictive process of monitoring transplant
> programs in the United States has resulted in many transplant programs
> taking a risk averse approach

